# BBQ Competition in Connecticut



## grandpajohn

Westport CT is holding it “Blues, Views & BBQ Festival” this coming week-end. Sat Sept 26 from 11 AM to 7 PM and Sun Sept 27 11 AM to 6 PM. Admission for adults is $10.00, students & seniors are $5.00 and under 5 yo are free. Sat is for the competition between the Backyard Chefs. Then Sun is for the “Pitmasters” in the KCBS competition. I think (the smell of smoke is not from a smoker) I read somewhere that this is for the KCBS state championship, but could be wrong. For more info try http://www.bluesviewsbbq.com/schedule.html. 
The contact listed is Bob LeRose @ c 917-446-2921.
I had hope's to go take a look see on Sat but I think that will not happen now, Have friends coming in from PA for the week-end.


----------



## bigtrain74

I think I need to be there!!! Thanks for the post!


----------

